# pics of your horse and you.



## down2earth1928 (Dec 14, 2010)

I would like to see pics of your horse with you on it.Me and Jasper.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Me and Annalie


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Me & Phoenix in the snow!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

here is me and my girl!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Me and my lady, Flicka


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Me & Prince Phillip. :]


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Me and my 23 year old Quarter Horse, Pesky.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

me and my lease boy outlaw(before his weight loss haha)


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

Me & Maddy on Mothers day 2010









Me & Haskell (Maddy's son) he was 1 1/2ish in this pic. Wearing a pony saddle for the heck of it.









I don't have any pics of my new one Wyatt on photobucket yet. Shall share later


----------



## down2earth1928 (Dec 14, 2010)

congrats on everyones beautiful horses.


----------



## baileydawn (Oct 8, 2010)

Me and My Best Friend CAL (Chianti)


----------



## Story (Dec 28, 2010)

Gracie and I. (she passed away in November..)









Story and I. (my new mare that I rescued yesterday!)


----------



## equestrian (Oct 12, 2010)

Bourbon and I


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

Broadway Commanders and me...


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

Sable and i


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Riding Calista

















Cheyenne

















Harley

























Harrison Fjord

















Renaissance

















Rio

















And Summer


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

me and my horse beau.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

This is Me and my Tb Mare Pocket ....she is the best!!!


















<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

This is Major, the 4 y/o gelding that I'm half leasing for the winter (and I'll be full leasing through spring/summer/fall).  And of course, that's me.. being unphotogenic. I edited it in picnik.


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

This is me and my 3 yr old TWH mare  








this is right after her first bath haha


----------



## RansomTB (Nov 2, 2010)

this is ransom:


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## DubyaS6 (Aug 30, 2010)

Me and Santana


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

This is from my Senior Homecoming Parade 
Left..Melanie on Chocolate, Nikki on one of Ashley's mares (don't remember name), Me on Hunter, and Ashley on her horse


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Btw, the horse on the left, Chocolate, is FOR SALE. So if there's anyone on here thats near Brunswick, GA and is interested let me know


----------



## BarefootBugsy (Dec 30, 2010)

Bugsy & I:





































This is my personal favourite!


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

Sampson and I


Doc and I


Ash and I


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

This is Nelson and I. My Lovie  He's a 21 year old TB Gelding.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

MIEventer, I love your jumping pics! I wish I had the time and money for that.


----------



## BFFofHorses (Jan 29, 2010)

The first day with my first horse


----------



## down2earth1928 (Dec 14, 2010)

thats a really nice looking horse.


----------



## ognar (Jan 8, 2011)

Here's me and my part-Arabian mare, Sassy just goofing off on a winter day! 










Ognar


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Here's me and Lakota...my 5 y/o Morab/PaintxDraft


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, I am not on him in either of these, but...Me & my Rex


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

me & charlie.
i think these were only from the second time i rode him.
i dont have him anymore though </3


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

oh & me and a friends pony i helped to school. got really left behind on that jump, she took off at a suicidal distance lol


----------

